# What's that!?! Am I seeing DOUBLE!



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shady (Oct 15, 2016)

Let me put on my glasses <digs out glasses> I see two. Nice looking irons.

Are these for sale is a set? Please explain further . . .


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Shady said:


> Let me put on my glasses <digs out glasses> I see two. Nice looking irons.
> 
> Are these for sale is a set? Please explain further . . .


No, not for sale. Just posting that I have two of them. I got the first M9A3 back in Dec. And the 2nd one about 2 months back.


----------



## Shady (Oct 15, 2016)

Shipwreck said:


> No, not for sale. Just posting that I have two of them. I got the first M9A3 back in Dec. And the 2nd one about 2 months back.


----------

